# ACP exam and scenarios



## Weezy (Jun 4, 2012)

Does anyone have any tips or practice exams for Alberta's ACP EMT exam, or practice medical and trauma scenarios.  I write this Friday and it's too expensive to fail!  Thanks in advance


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 4, 2012)

I licensed in NB and NS. It is hard to find Canadian specific material. I used a few national registry (us) books / practice tests and had no issues with the exams here. Jb learning has some good products as well. Once a national test is adopted it will probably be easier to find study material.


----------



## Vangales (Jun 5, 2012)

I write on Friday too.  Good luck buddy.  You learnt everything you need to know through your program hopefully.  Just a couple weeks of review is all I did.


----------



## Weezy (Jun 5, 2012)

Good luck to you too-what school did you go to?  Hopefully we were all taught what we need to know.  I just remember from EMR that their questions are so vague.  Oh well we'll have to do our best!  It would be nice if there was a National competency that we could all license to so that we would be at the same level across the country!


----------



## Vangales (Jun 6, 2012)

I went to Lethbridge College, it's a program through Nait.  Where did you go?  Yeah I hope that happen's sooner than later.


----------



## Weezy (Jun 9, 2012)

I went to SAIT.  Wasn't that the most ridiculous written test we just did ever.  I'm freaking out about the medical scenario especially.  If you have your computer, any tips would be appreciated.  Everything done in the ambulance or vitals and supportive care on scene.  If you don't see this until you get home-I hope it all went well!


----------



## Vangales (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey how did you do on the scenarios?  Yeah the written wasn't to bad.  I expected a vague test coming in so I wasn't too surprised.  Ended up passing both my scenarios which was a relief.


----------

